# troy bilt mini tiller



## newjob (Aug 28, 2013)

*troy bilt mini tiller gas running out the carb*

hi I just started a new job doing small engine repair. I took the course 15 years ago through the mail and haven't done much since then. im working on a troy bilt mini tiller with a tc 200 Tecumseh engine. gas is running out the carb. the customer has poked a hole through the filter in the fuel tank and snipped the end off of the rubber vent in the gas cap.could this be the problem or would it need a carb kit? he said it wasn't getting fuel before he done that. now it runs out the carb any help would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I would say that putting a hole in the in tank screen probably allowed some dirt in the tank to find it's way onto the needle valve seat and is now not cutting off fuel flow,thus dripping out of the carb.A carb kit would be a good idea,but a good cleaning will probably suffice.Unless you add an in-line fuel filter,the punctured tank screen is going to allow this to happen again.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Cutting off the rubber vent in the gas cap, will more than likely allow fuel to leak from the vent hole, if the unit is tipped so gas comes in contact with the vent hole.


----------



## newjob (Aug 28, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> I would say that putting a hole in the in tank screen probably allowed some dirt in the tank to find it's way onto the needle valve seat and is now not cutting off fuel flow,thus dripping out of the carb.A carb kit would be a good idea,but a good cleaning will probably suffice.Unless you add an in-line fuel filter,the punctured tank screen is going to allow this to happen again.


thanks for the help guys. I got it working good but still leaking gas around the fuel pump gasket waiting for a carb kit now


----------

